
DuckDuckGo will “examine the extent of Google's filter bubble.” - rhapsodic
https://twitter.com/DuckDuckGo/status/1009618814164537344
======
solarkraft
Why US only and why screenshots? It seems a lot easier to give people a
browser extension that automatically reports back.

~~~
breakingcups
Easier by what metric? Many people know how to make a screenshot. Would you
really have a developer spend his time writing extensions for all major
browsers that:

A. Need to be tested thoroughly or the entire survey is a bust

B. Might break the second Google pushes a change to production

C. Costs you time instead of the volunteers?

~~~
solarkraft
It's a higher up-front investment, but when you have the extension (which is
super easy to install), you can automatically collect a _ton_ of data,
potentially without the user even doing much work.

------
zakm
Seems like a conflict of interest.

~~~
eridius
How do you mean?

~~~
craftyguy
It's in DDG's best interest to make Google look bad, since it means more users
for them.

~~~
strathmeyer
Conflict requires two interests.

~~~
craftyguy
Being credible might be the other interest?

